# Do I need to see a doctor after miscarriage?



## SierraJourney

My midwife hasn't said anything about seeing me after my miscarriage happened on Friday. I'm wondering if this is okay? I miscarried naturally but I don't want to start trying again if I need checked out first. Did any of you not have a checkup after your loss?


----------



## kristina1291

i had a check about two-three days after mine happened..they did an ultrasound to check to see if everything cleared out. n then i went back two weeks later for a hcg level....yes its important to make a follow up.bug ur midwife!!! sorry for ur loss


----------



## 9jawife

Technically, you should. I didn't have an ultrasound because I didn't have an OB yet and my family doctor's office doesn't do ultrasounds. They just did a pelvic on me and took a follow-up HCG (they had another one from when I first started bleeding) and sent me on my way. I had my period 4 weeks later, so clearly everything was out. But yeah, the best thing to do is get checked because if you do have tissue left inside you could get sick.


----------



## tkeith8109

I went in the day I had my m/c they did an u/s and everything that day to make sure everything had cleared out to make sure I wouldn't need a d&c. They drew my blood and told me to come back every week until my hcg levels were back down to 0. It is important to do a follow up. Even though you m/c naturally they need to make sure everything is out and that everything else looks good and also to talk with you about when you can start trying again.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

In the UK the latest budget cut is just to send us on our merry way once a miscarriage has been diagnosed :cry:

I was told Monday baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks but as I opted for a natural miscarriage I was told that no more treatment was needed :(

I personally think I won't bother going back unless my miscarriage doesn't start on it's own (still waiting) but that is my personal choice.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was seen after my mc for an u/s -- I was 7-8wks....How terrible that the NHS can't be bothered, fiesty! Incidentially, I was a public patient in Ireland and was told to come in for that 'final' scan. It might depend on how far along you were, but if you feel in anyway uncomfortable, get a fever or excessive discharge, I would go see your doctor. 

I'm sorry for your loss....

best wishes and take care of yourself!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Sabrina :flower:

The EPU did tell me that if I developed infection symptoms to just swing by my GP and pick up some AB and that's all that is needed :wacko:


----------



## sowanted

The only ultrasound I had during the pregnancy was after five days of bleeding and that yielded only thick endometrium (consistent with bleeding). No sac.

From that day I went in every other day for blood draws to test hcg level for a week: not seeing a sac, there was concern it might be an ectopic pregnancy but as levels were going DOWN, that was ruled out, thank goodness. A week after I'd started bleeding (two days after my only u/s) I passed the sac.

Guess that was enough to be deemed not in need of another ultrasound or vaginal exam. I had read that infection post-MC was possible, so I've been ever so sensitive to how things 'feel'. It took a while for unexplained abdomen pain to go away but all back to normal within ~10 days.

I think if you feel that things aren't improving or if anything changes (bleeding after you've not been bleeding, or a discharge that is new), go in. Better safe than sorry...especially for future attempts!

Good luck! (And sorry we have to meet this way.)


----------



## buttonhole

I had to return 3 times for scans and blood tests and was given a direct number at the hospital to ring, and was told to do a pregnancy test after 4 weeks.
I was also offered counselling and giving the counsellers contact details.
my hospital were very good...but lacked in telling me what to expect with a m/c but i have the chance to ring and ask


----------

